# MS Access...



## Admirer Of Digit (Jan 29, 2010)

I want to make a database which contains the contents of DVDs OF All months issues in such a way that helps me to look for any utility easily contained in any DVD as the Digit Finder is not running on my system and showing errors.....

For this I want to make tables with Table name as of "Multimedia" or "Games" or "System" etc. with Field Names as "Jan10" or "Dec09" .......{as per months publication}

Please help me out how can i make such a database on MS Access or suggest me some other DBMS on which my problem can be sorted out easily.....

 Help me out.......


----------



## TheHumanBot (Jan 30, 2010)

install .NET Framework 2.0 so Digit Archive will work on your PC


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jan 30, 2010)

^^No it wont. The alpha version is too buggy. It doesn't run from any shortcut's of the app from the start menu. You need it to run from the installation directory in program files.


----------



## Admirer Of Digit (Feb 15, 2010)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> ^^No it wont. The alpha version is too buggy.


yaah it is buggy & also on my comp. its showing some sort of error.... so please suggest me some way out.......




krishnandu.sarkar said:


> ^^No it wont. The alpha version is too buggy.


yaah it is buggy & also on my comp. its showing some sort of error.... so please suggest me some way out.......


----------



## Admirer Of Digit (Mar 28, 2010)

Please help me out.................


----------



## Admirer Of Digit (Apr 1, 2010)

Please some one help..


----------



## Admirer Of Digit (Apr 11, 2010)

please help ./...............


----------



## vamsi360 (May 27, 2010)

just take the archive.xml file from your program files directory and import the xml data to excel using import feature.

It's very easy man.


----------



## Admirer Of Digit (Jun 13, 2010)

dude ....the problem is in archive.xml all the soft. are arranged in a heading like Internet, Multimedia,etc. & i want diff. headings to be in a diff. row....

But by this method it is not possible to do so.........

So, please  help me out....


----------



## Aspire (Jun 13, 2010)

If i recall correctly, there used to be an option in the menu giving you the freedom to split the contents of a cell into multiple cells if there was a space between the words.

so what you need to do is:
1. copy the contents into a notepad file
2. import it
3. split the contents into multiple cells using that tool


----------



## Admirer Of Digit (Jun 13, 2010)

Aspire said:


> If i recall correctly, there used to be an option in the menu giving you the freedom to split the contents of a cell into multiple cells if there was a space between the words.
> 
> so what you need to do is:
> 1. copy the contents into a notepad file
> ...



Please help me out to find it out.............i could not find it out...


----------



## Aspire (Jun 14, 2010)

As i said in the other thread,i dont have MS Access anymore, so cant tell you the exact location
So i googled for you and found *this tool*
Do give it a try


----------



## FilledVoid (Jun 14, 2010)

Upload a copy of the xml file somewhere and I can take a look at it if you want. I'm no expert though .


----------



## asingh (Jun 14, 2010)

Just put the XML file here. Will break it up for you. No issues.


----------



## asingh (Jun 14, 2010)

Why are you cross posting..???

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=124104

Just upload the XML file, will do it for you. Will take me 5-6 minutes.


----------



## vamsi360 (Jun 16, 2010)

Admirer Of Digit said:


> dude ....the problem is in archive.xml all the soft. are arranged in a heading like Internet, Multimedia,etc. & i want diff. headings to be in a diff. row....
> 
> But by this method it is not possible to do so.........
> 
> So, please  help me out....



impossible?

No dude...it is the same thing that I have done. I used the XML directly and parsed it in making the digit archive.

Link:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=127416

Further I have an upcoming build that used SQL Server DB internally which i populated by exporting the XML data to SQL Server table. It is similar in the case of access too.

If any queries PM me. I am happy to help.


----------



## Admirer Of Digit (Jun 19, 2010)

vamsi360 said:


> impossible?
> 
> No dude...it is the same thing that I have done. I used the XML directly and parsed it in making the digit archive.
> 
> ...



i will try it & give u the feedback..........

okkkkkkkkkk


----------

